# Living room decoration & ideas



## condoowner (Jan 3, 2010)

_*I initially posted this thread as a reply in some other threads but since it wasn't exactly subject related, I thought to move it to a new thread.... *_

Hey there! this is my second post, the first one was regarding painting tips, and I greatly appreciated the feedback, hence why I am re posting!

This time it is regarding my living room... This is not a very big room, and I have been looking at several options to decorate the space, and remove the "I just moved in" feeling.... Please note because I recently moved in, I still need to buy some light fixtures, a TV, sound system, and I am considering to replace the coffee table by a new, better looking table, and I am considering some ottomans... The love seat & chair could also go.

I attached a few pics for people to look at, and basically, I am open to any suggestions! (except tearing walls down...

I am looking for ideas on every aspects of the room. The mantle, the wall above the fireplace, the wall behind the loveseat, the other smaller walls, furnitures, etc.....

Somebody gave me the idea to install a wall mural on the wall behind the loveseat. I really enjoyed the idea and found a nice inspiration. This is a picture of a nebula, taken from the Hubble telescope. Basically, the mural would consist in 8 20"x20" frames, each frame would have a tile of the overall picture. The finished mural would be 80" wide x 40" high. This is pretty big, please look at the photoshoped picture for an "idea" of what it would look like once finished.

Please let me know your suggestions!!  Everybody is welcome to reply and share their ideas!

Thanks


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 3, 2010)

Of course, you can go out and buy a furniture "set", but consider this; My uncle told me several years ago that he enjoyed browsing shops for a chair or sofa that caught his fancy. Then he would put it in his living room and sit in it and just look across the room until he imagined what would go good in this or that spot. Then he would go out searching for that piece. When he found it, he would repeat the process of putting it in place and then imagining the next piece. It took him a while to fill each room but each room took on a unique flavor and provided a creative opportunity for him.

BTW I like the mural. At first I thought 'uh-oh, what happens when you get tired of this big thing?' But I think the frames give it a nice proportion.


----------



## condoowner (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks slownsteady for your reply!  after all, I guess I cant go wrong taking my time to find what I really want...  this is probably the road I will take.

It is always good to hear what people have to say!

also thanks for the comments on the mural!


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 5, 2010)

I must agree with slownsteady!  

The murals is very nice and looks good on that side.  I thought it was on the other part when I first saw it. Anyway, I am not really good on decoration but I think if you have some good photographs taken by you (if you love photography and happen to have some good shots.) can be printed and put it in a frame and hang it above your fireplace. 

A big LCD TV I think suits well on that right side of the fire place with a wall mount. 

Just some ideas in my head. Can't think of anything special right now because I only got 2 hours of sleep last night.  

Good luck on your living room!


----------



## anie973 (Jan 5, 2010)

Living room looks can be good with sofa sets, center table, TV Set and antique decoration pieces.


----------



## condoowner (Jan 5, 2010)

frozenstar, that was exactly my idea!  hang the TV on the wall above the wooden cabinet.  the size of that wall space leave me with the possibility of a pretty decent LCD size:banana:.... the budget might be the limiting factor   dont worry about only 2 hours of sleep, this is common with me... 

anie973, would you think 2 ottomans would do the job instead of a center table?  I kinda like the look but not sure about convenience... I know i will be able to put light stuf in these and wont have the extra "table space" but they are nice when you wanna sit down and watch a movie lets say 

I think I'll go ahead with the mural at least to start and then a TV 
The mural will be approx $450 (canadian $) I couldnt find a cheaper price for the prints ($34 /ea for 20"x20" photo quality)... thats why I enjoy getting feedback before I commit to do the job.

btw thanks for your replies everybody, I appreciate!


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 5, 2010)

BTW; good job with the PhotoShop. I wondered if it was already up there.


----------



## condoowner (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks slownsteady, I actually used the "gimp" as I am a linux user 

I am myself surprised about the result, I didn't expect to get something that clean... this is what I usually do before I try in real life, I "simulate" the job on my computer the best I can and that gives me a pretty good idea of what it will look like...


----------



## Maverick7687 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the mural, as well as the idea of the TV on the wall. If you get really froggy you can run the wires behind the drywall and put the components in the empty spaces in the cabinet. 
I would love to be able to do things like that with The Gimp.. I haven't found too many good tutorials, being a Linux user as well.


----------



## condoowner (Jan 6, 2010)

Maverick7687, I like the idea of running the wires behind the wall.. Basically, I believe I would only have to cut a clean hole behind the TV wall mount, and cut a similar hole at the bottom of the wall to allow the cables through. Right?

haha I am FAR from being good with the Gimp.... There is tons of tutorials on the web, also look at (you)tube you can find some nice videos there.  first thing I would recommend is converting the interface to a photoshop-like interface if you are used to photoshop... It might help you navigate through the options...


----------



## Maverick7687 (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't even think about checking videos, I will do that and see what I can come up with. 

To run the wires through the wall you could cut the holes and maybe drop a string or something down that you could tie the wires to and pull through that way none of them get lost, that is if there is nothing obstructing the straight line down.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you planning on keeping the loveseat & chair ?  So nothing bigger ? 
I like the idea of 2 ottomans as a coffee table.  And don't think you need to have all furniture on the wall, I know it's a small space, but the loveseat seems too far away from the fireplace & t.v. wall.  
Consider this:  move loveseat forward so that itdoesn't interfere with the staircase, like even with the outeredge of staircase or closer, you have too much room for that coffee table.  I love the mural, I'd hang them right next to eachother, so no space in between, then I'd put a simple sofa table ( a tall skinny table) under it, with may a book about space laying on it, maybe a small lamp.  Then cozy up your t.v. area, maybe even put a flat screen above the fireplace.  Then you could get rid of that piece of furniture to right of fireplace- or keep it - I like it. But if you put the t.v. over the fireplace, then that's definitley your focal wall, instead of, the mural wall, the t.v. wall or the fireplace...  You could use that space for a small dry bar or another small lamp, a few special display items...
Also one last thing.  Are all of those walls different colors or is it just the picture ?  I'd paint them all the same if they aren't & maybe do an accent color on the fireplace.
Hope that wasn't too much, but you asked for it.
Good Luck


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 7, 2010)

O.k. I just looked at pictures again, the walls are probably the same color - except fireplace wall- sorry.


----------



## dpenagir (May 27, 2010)

I think you should think on changing that carpet and give some character to the floor. Maybe putting some nice travertine or marble that is not to expensive.
There are some online retailers that provide great pricing in travertine tile like | SOOPLIES | that can really let you do it without breaking the budget


----------



## jason3 (May 30, 2010)

Hi condoowner,

Instead of buying a new coffee table you could consider tiling the top with mosaic tiles. The little storage cabinet could be painted white. You can get double curtain rods for around $20 from Wal-Mart. It will add a touch of elegance to the room. If you don't have curtains but happen to have some decent sheets you are not using you can use these to sew some curtains. Flat sheets can also be bought for a few dollars and used to make curtains and matching cushion covers etc.

Install an inexpensive wall shelf and display candles. Or you could get wall candles holders for $10.

You could also get a rug and a mural that match in color. This would tie the height of the room nicely.

For the top of the fireplace I suggest some new picture frames that match your new color scheme.

Also another thing to remember is that the more roundness you have in any room, the more comfortable its going to cause that room to seem. So get big comfy cushions, a round side table if possible, a round picture frame or two to hang on a wall, etc.

If you liked my suggestions you can check out my new ebookaat Decorate4Less.Info.

Thanks! Jason


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the mural is very cool. A top treatment for your shade would give it that lived in feel. Maybe a cloth valance or even a cornice. Also if your on ground level and want more privacy, consider some type of top down bottom up shade.


----------



## 4Clover (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to be a downer but I don't like that mural at least the way its split. In my opinion with it split into 8 pieces like that, I feel it takes up to much room, or something, hard to describe. I think if you had 2 sets of 4 in 2 different locations that might look nice or put 2 sets of 4above the fireplace with an object being the "separator" splitting them down the middle. Either that or make the mural one whole picture. I do not have really any knowledge on design or anything, so this is just my general opinion. ^.^


----------



## Alyssa (May 25, 2011)

what kind of design style generally attracts you?


----------



## condoowner (May 25, 2011)

Hey all!

Thanks for the great advices!  I'm finishing up the living room as only a few items still need to be purchased (lamps, mirror, etc)

I finally did not go for the mural I was talking about at the beginning if this thread.  I thought it was too big, I might get tired of it, and most of all, it was absurd expensive.  Instead of the mural I am thinking about a large rectangular mirror that would reflect off the sunlight from the front window.

Of course ideas are still welcome!

On the other hand, I purchased brand new furnitures such as 2 swivel chairs custom made for me  a extra large 3place leather couch ( I treated myself I bought real leather not faux leather or bycast either) .  Was expensive but I really don't regret it!  Now I also have a nice 55in LCD facing it ( mounted on the wall) and my Linux htpc connected to it . I also bought a large coffee table and a smaller end table.

So overall I think I'm doing fine ( finally)...  Next step might be to replace the carpet by hardwood . To answer Alyssa's question ( I like your name btw  ) I tend to go for modern or European style rather than classic or country style.  

I'd post some pictures but my camera died and I'm looking to buy a new one.  For now I only have my iPhone's camera... Not great!


----------



## jimmy50 (Oct 31, 2011)

i think you could use a few more decorations. but i like they way you have it now. but then again, i am a guy that knows little about style. on a side note- i see lots of orbs in your house. creepy!


----------



## KellyMathews (Nov 10, 2011)

I would definitely agree with jason. In order to customize the home decorating one must think of interior look and comfort so as to give the inside a better perfection and cooling effect.Its not even a bad idea to consider tiling the top with mosaic tiles Instead of buying a new coffee table.


----------



## JamesCarri (Nov 25, 2011)

Change your sofa set, take new modern and comfortable one. Keep LCD TV above wooden cabinet. Use well designed lamps and lighting. Lastly, change your wall colour which give refreshing look to your home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd mount the TV over the fireplace, that would break up that empty space. The fire place is the focal point in the room and all the funiture should be arranged to face it anyway so why not have the TV there also?
I would cut out the sheetrock over the fire place and do some min. reframing so a 3/4" plywood box (that you would have to build) could be made to set between the studs for your items like DVD, sound system ect. add 2 X 6 bracing between the studs for the mount above it, run all your wiring and cables behind the wall then resheetrock.
I'll send you pictures of two of these we have done when I get home on my own computer.
Total cost was less then $100.00 for materials. 
I'd also change out that narrow base board with 5 1/4" base. What you have makes it look like the base was left in place and the floor was built up making it look to narrow.


----------



## bookerc (Nov 25, 2011)

The room kinda looks dull now. You could do it up with a brighter color or at least update the sofa. That mural of the nebula looks spectacular by the way. The coffee table looks pretty neat too. But, that's my taste. Some nice rugs on the floor and a few pictures of family and friends will add a personal touch which is missing right now or maybe you hid it


----------



## shainakhan (Dec 26, 2011)

The room surely must be huge but is appearing to be cramped may be because of placement of things. For the walls if you are planning to re-paint your walls you can opt for bright colours.

In case you want to let the paint be on the walls, you can go for bright accessories and furniture.


----------

